# The use of ELM ?



## white cloud (Apr 4, 2008)

I have looked in search on the use of ELM as a souce of smoking wood, but never a mention of it. All around here are plenty of hickorys, ash, oaks, wild apple and a abundance of short lived elms. Now elm is a tough wood to split,  almost impossible. Has anyone any info on the use of elm????


----------



## capt dan (Apr 4, 2008)

I have heard that it was not a type to use.

Since we are on the subject. I have a  connection for alot of mulberry logs, and limbs. Has anyone ever heard of using mullberry.

I hope I am not highjackin yer thread WC!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 4, 2008)

here is another link! I did get my answer for mullberry here!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=1034&page=5


----------



## master_dman (Apr 4, 2008)

I know Elm is a great hardwood, and perfect for fireplaces.. but I have read (on here) that Elm is a definite no no for smoking.

Read this post..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15438

As the post says... I have a fireplace, so I studied up on my hardwoods a bit before I got my smoker.. 

So I know hardwood = good for home fireplaces with little creosote and therefore good for smoking..

and softwood = bad for home fireplaces with lots of creoste buildup and bad for smoking..

but the list in the above thread says cottonwood is good for smoking while elm is bad.
Also.. just for the record, I remember seeing this list parroted on a few other places.. can't remember exactly where tho.

Until I can find some definitive answers as to why, I wouldn't use Elm for smoking.. even tho it "should" be ok since it's a hardwood.

I'm also still a little hesitant to use cottonwood for smoking even tho it says it is OK.  I will be studying up on this topic as time goes by cause my apple won't last forever... and I have access to tons.. and I really mean tons of cottonwood.

Hope this helps without confusing you too much.. cause I'm slightly confused myself.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 4, 2008)

I got access to a ton of mullberry, and good sized trunks too. Looks like the Langer is gonna be eatin mullberry this spring/summer along with plenty of oak!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 4, 2008)

I like muhlberry ALOT,and use it often. try it ,but i find it can over power at times and make things a little bitter, so you may want to mix it with another wood.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks SB, I will remember that. I am  so excited, It is already down since last fall and, all I have to do is load it up and split it. My apple supply was gone last week! Best part, it is free.!


----------



## teeotee (Apr 4, 2008)

You guys are talking about mulberry. Is the wood kind of a redish yellow in the middle and real fiborous (stringy).  If it is i have lots of that around here too.


----------

